
Facebook Libra - david_shaw
https://libra.org/en-US/
======
david_shaw
The whitepaper for Libra is available here: [https://libra.org/en-US/white-
paper/#introduction](https://libra.org/en-US/white-paper/#introduction)

Calibra, Facebook's wallet, is described here:
[https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/06/coming-
in-2020-calibra/](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/06/coming-
in-2020-calibra/)

Hope this helps :)

